# Add hidden wireless network



## gpyiii777 (Jun 22, 2019)

I want to connect freebsd 12 with hidden wifi


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 22, 2019)

So, what prevents you to do so? IOW, an actual _question_ would help. Did you read wpa_supplicant.conf(5)?

_edit:_ If this is YOUR network, better get rid of that snake-oil "protection", it creates problems for no gain. Protect your network with encryption and authentication (802.1x with user- and/or machine auth, or at least WPA2-PSK with a good key).


----------



## scottro (Jun 22, 2019)

I have a little page on setting this up. http://srobb.net/fbsdquickwireless.html

One sets up a wpa_supplicant.conf file just as they would for a non-hidden network.  The main difference is that you might have to insert scan_ssid="1" in your wpa_supplicant.conf file.  On the page, look for the WPA/WPA2 section.


----------

